# Trolling, how close to other trollers?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, the law says you must stay 150' of other craft when under power but when out trolling its fairly amazing how close some boats trolling will get to others. I've had fellow trollers following me ON TOP of my lines behind me, and I dont fish that far behind! Sure we've all been there when boats from different directions runs someone out of room in a corner and people get close. 

I like to leave alot of space between me and others... but I've had some really annoying people slide right up along side wanting to cut in front of me. Its like a slo-mo drag race. I just shake my head at them. Even more annoying is the always present boat that never looks where its going, only behind at the lines or off to the side to see how far from shore they are.

I really need to get a air horn off a Train to blare at them I guess.


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Probably the same guy that passes you on a dirt road during deer season then slows down to road hunt.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Usually I try to stay pretty far away from other boats. I prefer when other boats do the same....absolutely too close is when you can have a conversation with them without raising your voice.

Usually if the lake's so busy that you have to be close to others, I prefer to go home, or. somewhere else.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have never experienced the Willard Bay Wiper Boils, you are missing out.
Boating laws are non existent during these events.

Trolling for Walleye isn't nearly as bad but it does get hectic at times.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

With regard to trolling, I think for the most part we can assume that your boat would be traveling at a wake less speed if you are trolling. That being said, then here is what the Utah Boating Laws say about it.



> The operator of any vessel may not exceed a wake less speed when within 150 feet of: another vessel; a person in or floating on the water; a water skier being towed by another boat; a water skier that had been towed behind the operator's vessel unless the skier is still surfing or riding in an upright stance on the wake created by the vessel; a water skier that had been towed behind another vessel and the skier is still surfing or; a shore fisherman; a launching ramp; a dock; or a designated swimming area.


From that statement one can safely and correctly assume that it is perfectly legal to be within 150 yards of another vessel as long as you are both in a wake less speed mode of operation. In other words, the 150 yard rule does not apply to boats that are trolling for fish at a wake less speed.

I don't have a problem with passing another boat in-line (overtaking the other boat as long as I don't do it directly in-line) or passing another boat in-line (traveling in opposite directions) with a less than 150 yard separation. I always try to maintain at least 25 to 30 yards of separation or more.

Now cutting directly across the rear of my boat that close is going to get my attention if I'm long line trolling on the surface. If I'm using downriggers on all lines, then not so much.

The bottom line for me is to be aware of my surroundings and act accordingly.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

To me it has nothing to do with what the law says, but what common courtesy dictates. I'd rather catch fewer fish and fish where others aren't.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I can tell none of you have fished for kokanee.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

How close do I troll to other trolling boats?? Depends on how many fish they're catching......


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

In Wyoming if your downriggers are on the stern it's 6.125".


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

quote="BROWN BAGGER"]I can tell none of you have fished for kokanee.[/quote]
Say what?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It all depends on how many boats are trolling in the area. I have been closer to other boats than I like at Willard during the height of the Walleye fishing.
The good thing is that most are using electric motors and not scaring the fish as much as a gas troller would.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The strongest survive on fish!
:smile:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

dubob, where did you catch those nasty looking kokes!:shock:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry, I'm not trying to be rude. I just have never gazed over a speed of koke's like that one. where is this lake booting out kokes like those?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> I can tell none of you have fished for kokanee.


No never...






















8)

-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> sorry, I'm not trying to be rude. I just have never gazed over a speed of koke's like that one. where is this lake booting out kokes like those?


The lake is Porcupine (the Pig) and the limit is 12 a day. It's 90 minutes from the house and has NO water skiers or jet skies. Compared to Flaming Gorge which is 5 hours plus away and the limit is 3, I'll take the Pig. Those Pig kokes make the very best smoked koke candy you can eat.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't recognize the back drop in Dallan's photo as being from Porcupine.....must be two lakes giving up generous quanties of kokanee.


----------

